# اختبارات البلاستيك



## aborazan (25 يناير 2007)

اريد معلومات عن طرق اختبارات البلاستيك


----------



## softchem (25 يناير 2007)

اذهب الى هذا الرابط ستجد كل ما تبحث عنة
http://ebooksclub.org/?module=showResults&type=ebooks&id=1078416


----------



## ahmed emad (25 يناير 2007)

thanks


ahmed emad


----------



## المهندس ناصح (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
العلم والمعرفة حصيلة السؤال
ولابد من مواصلة البحث حتى الوصول الي المعرفة
ان شاء الله احاول ان افيدكم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## زينه العكابي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*قبل ان تشتري اي بلاستيك*

حبايب تقبلو مروري واتمنى ان يفيدكم الموضوع :84:*قبل تشتري أي بلاستيك تعلم هذه الرموزهذه الرموز تجدها على بعض الأدوات البلاستيكية
كالعلب والألعاب وغيرها .. فهل تعلم ما معناها ؟؟!!

لنتعلم هذه الرموز المهمة :








المثلث يعني قابل للتدوير ، وإعادة التصنيع

وكل رقم داخل المثلث يمثل مادة بلاستيكية معينة ،

والحروف هي أختصار لأسم البلاستيك المرادف للرقم في المثلث .







الرقم 1 : آمن وقابل للتدوير .

يستخدم لعلب الماء والعصير والصودا وزبدة الفول السوداني ..

مع الحذر من استخدام هذه العلب لأكثر من مرة ،

لأنها مصنوعة لتستخدم لمرة واحدة فقط وتصبح سامة إذا أعيد تعبئتها .








الرقم 2 : آمن وقابل للتدوير :

يستخدم لعلب الشامبو والمنظفات ،

الحليب ولعب الأطفال ويعتبر من آمن انواع البلاستيك خصوصا الشفاف منه .








الرقم 3 : ضار وسام اذا أستخدم لفترة طويلةوهو مايسمى بالفينيل أو ال PVC ،

يستخدم في مواسير السباكة وستائر الحمام ،

وكثيرا مايستخدم في لعب الأطفال وتغطية اللحوم والأجبان كبلاستيك شفاف

لذا يجب الحذر من هذا النوع بالذات

لأنه من أخطر أنواع البلاستيك وأرخصها لذا يستخدم بكثرة .








الرقم 4 : آمن نسبيا وقابل للتدوير ،*​ *يستخدم لصنع علب السيديات وبعض القوارير واكياس التسوق .







الرقم 5 : من أفضل انواع البلاستيك وأكثرها أمناً ،
يناسب السوائل والمواد الباردة والحارة وغير ضار أبدا .

يستخدم في صناعة حوافظ الطعام والصحون وعلب الأدوية وكل ما يتعلق بالطعام .

أحرص على أن تكون كل مواعينك من هذا البلاستيك خصوصا علب طعام الأطفال

المستخدمة لوجبة المدرسة وقارورة الماء المستخدمة لأكثر من مرة .







الرقم 6 : خطر وغير آمن ،

وهو ما يسمى بالبولي ستايرين أو الستايروفورم ،

علب البرغر والهوت دوغ وأكواب الشاي اللي كأنها فلين

والمستخدمة الى عهد قريب في مطاعم الوجبات السريعة العالمية عندنا ،

مع العلم أنها منعت منذ أكثر من 20 سنه في أمريكا من قبل الحكومة

وماك دونالدز توقف عن استخدامها منذ 1980م !!!
تخيلوا قد إيش حنا مساكين !! وما عندك أحد وملعوب علينا !! ،
الحذر من هذه المادة ، والتي لا تزال تستخدم في المطاعم والبوفيهات الشعبية .

كذلك هذه المادة من أسباب نقص طبقة الأوزون لأنها تصنع بأستخدام غاز CFC الضار .







الرقم 7 : هذا النوع لا يقع تحت أي تصنيف من الأنواع الستة السابقة ،وقد يكون عبارة عن خليط منها ،

والأمر الهام هنا أن كثير من الشركات العالمية بدأت تتجنبه بما فيها شركة TOYS R US الأمريكية للألعاب ، والتي تصنع كذلك رضاعات الأطفال .

و لا تزال هذه المادة محط جدال بين الأوساط العلمية .
الخلاصة : تجنب هذه المادة قدر الإمكان ،

إلا إذا ذُكر عليها أنها خالية من مادة BPA وتكتب على الرضاعات كما يلي (BPA-free bottles. ) وتكون شفافة .



طبعاً عندنا ما لك أمل تلقى هالكلام . لأننا أصلاً ما تضرنا ها الأشياء !!!


*


----------

